# $30/hour guarantee in Dallas



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

$30 isnt bad at all. only during those times though, and probably only that weekend.
i wonder if its worth driving my Prius to dallas?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Lyft offered me $250 bonus if I do 20 rides over the long weekend


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

just drive said:


> Lyft offered me $250 bonus if I do 20 rides over the long weekend


I got that too. Think I'll drive during the day tomorrow and all day Sunday and work Uber's $30/hour tonight and tomorrow. $850 in gross guarantees. Yes please.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Milk it while you can


----------



## andie3131 (Dec 29, 2014)

For the guarantee minimum pay do they calculate that for each hour or do they take the total hours you work in a row and average them?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm assuming it's just like the standard gurantee.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

This drives me nuts. No text/email about this sent to me. I emailed LUber and no response. Same crickets chirping on a response from Lyft on the $250 deal.


----------



## andie3131 (Dec 29, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> I'm assuming it's just like the standard gurantee.


Yes I kinda figured that too, that's actually what I'm trying to figure out. If I work say 4 hours in the evening and one of those hours I worked is only $8 and below the guarantee but the other three are over bringing the average* for the total four hours above the hourly guarantee . Will I get paid the 3 hours at the above and then that fourth hour that didn't make it will uber add in to bring that hour to the minimum? Or will they average the part I went over on those other 3 hours and say I met minimum for all four hours? I hope I'm making sense?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

andie3131 said:


> Yes I kinda figured that too, that's actually what I'm trying to figure out. If I work say 4 hours in the evening and one of those hours I worked is only $8 and below the guarantee but the other three are over bringing the average* for the total four hours above the hourly guarantee . Will I get paid the 3 hours at the above and then that fourth hour that didn't make it will uber add in to bring that hour to the minimum? Or will they average the part I went over on those other 3 hours and say I met minimum for all four hours? I hope I'm making sense?


From what I'm understanding this how it should work.
HR 1: $4 ride
HR 2: $32 ride
HR 3: $36 ride
HR 4: $30 ride
Total: $102
Guarantee: $120
Your "bonus": $18
This is all gross. Still need to deduct Uber's fees.


----------



## andie3131 (Dec 29, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> From what I'm understanding this how it should work.
> HR 1: $4 ride
> HR 2: $32 ride
> HR 3: $36 ride
> ...


I was hoping that wasn't the case but that's what I thought. It really should be 
HR 1 $4 ride = $26 bonus
HR 2 $32 ride = no bonus
HR 3 $36 ride = no bonus etc etc...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Damn!
> View attachment 4971


$30 is before Uber takes their cut, you do know that Ubers cut is included in that $30 guarantee, so your guarantee is less than that $30 they are posting, and that is gross per hour, before your expenses, and to meet those guarantees you might as well sleep in your car with no breaks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> $30 is before Uber takes their cut, you do know that Ubers cut is included in that $30 guarantee, so your guarantee is less than that $30 they are posting, and that is gross per hour, before your expenses, and to meet those guarantees you might as well sleep in your car with no breaks.


so what
$30 gross is still better than almost any regular UberX per mile rate in existence in all markets
(aside from catching surges of course)


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is luber's response

"Hi XXXX,

Thanks for writing in! You will always receive messages regarding any guarantees that you are eligible for.

Some guarantees are not offered to all drivers at all times, but we will definitely message you any time you are eligible to receive an incentive.

If I can help with anything else please let me know.

All the best,

La' Donna H."


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> $30 is before Uber takes their cut, you do know that Ubers cut is included in that $30 guarantee, so your guarantee is less than that $30 they are posting, and that is gross per hour, before your expenses, and to meet those guarantees you might as well sleep in your car with no breaks.


I undertstand. But I'm working in a small town north of Dallas this weekend and all the rides are less than 3 miles and no more than 7 to 8 minutes in length. Put on less than 30 miles tonight since 5 pm on 6 rides. All minimum fares. Making sure the system works for me.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

What town


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Denton. Got pulled away to Little Elm from there and had a ride from Frisco to Carrollton. But last night all in Denton. From 6 to 3. 13 rides with $6 average fare. Gross guarantee of $240. $160 after fares. I'll see what it looks like Monday. Never worked the gurantee before but for $30, I'm in.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Denton. Got pulled away to Little Elm from there and had a ride from Frisco to Carrollton. But last night all in Denton. From 6 to 3. 13 rides with $6 average fare. Gross guarantee of $240. $160 after fares. I'll see what it looks like Monday. Never worked the gurantee before but for $30, I'm in.


Denton may be one of the few places left where you can easily game the guarantee. Just don't get too close to Lewisville. I got sucked up there at 11:30pm after trying to hide in Carrollton and the rest of the night turned into an absolute disaster....

Frickin long distance run from Lewisville to west Arlington, then a short run to south Arlington and another distance run from south Arlington to downtown Fort Worth just in time to hit a 5.8X downtown to TCU at 2:00am. Unbelievable. The worst combination of long trips, dead miles, and surges one could possibly stumble onto by complete accident during a $30/hr guarantee.

Only in Dallas, man. This is why rates here need to go up - demand is apparently so ridiculously high that $0.90 / mile definitely won't cut it on the supply side, and now there's some situations where $30/hr won't cut it either. No way in hell I'd have driven tonight without the guarantee, which was barely worth it after 4 hours and 120 miles round trip.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Denton may be one of the few places left where you can easily game the guarantee. Just don't get too close to Lewisville. I got sucked up there at 11:30pm after trying to hide in Carrollton and the rest of the night turned into an absolute disaster....
> 
> Frickin long distance run from Lewisville to west Arlington, then a short run to south Arlington and another distance run from south Arlington to downtown Fort Worth just in time to hit a 5.8X downtown to TCU at 2:00am. Unbelievable. The worst combination of long trips, dead miles, and surges one could possibly stumble onto by complete accident during a $30/hr guarantee.
> 
> Only in Dallas, man. This is why rates here need to go up - demand is apparently so ridiculously high that $0.90 / mile definitely won't cut it on the supply side, and now there's some situations where $30/hr won't cut it either. No way in hell I'd have driven tonight without the guarantee, which was barely worth it after 4 hours and 120 miles round trip.


I live in Carrollton so I made sure to get up North. Always get pulled to the shops of legacy or lewisville. Plus the pax are genuinely nice and thankful that they have more than 2 or 3 drivers. Sadly though, I won't drive up there without the gurantee.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Denton may be one of the few places left where you can easily game the guarantee. Just don't get too close to Lewisville. I got sucked up there at 11:30pm after trying to hide in Carrollton and the rest of the night turned into an absolute disaster....
> 
> Frickin long distance run from Lewisville to west Arlington, then a short run to south Arlington and another distance run from south Arlington to downtown Fort Worth just in time to hit a 5.8X downtown to TCU at 2:00am. Unbelievable. The worst combination of long trips, dead miles, and surges one could possibly stumble onto by complete accident during a $30/hr guarantee.
> 
> Only in Dallas, man. This is why rates here need to go up - demand is apparently so ridiculously high that $0.90 / mile definitely won't cut it on the supply side, and now there's some situations where $30/hr won't cut it either. No way in hell I'd have driven tonight without the guarantee, which was barely worth it after 4 hours and 120 miles round trip.


That's pretty damn funny.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree. It surges up in Carrollton /The Colony all time now. Why not just raise rates? Makes too much sense, that's why.


----------

